# Πού μπαίνει η κτητική αντωνυμία;



## Palavra (Jul 14, 2017)

Και τώρα που έχω την προσοχή σας, μήπως θα μπορούσατε να με βοηθήσετε με μια απορία που μου προέκυψε πρόσφατα; 
Έστω ότι έχω μια σύναψη που αποτελείται από μια σειρά επιθέτων και ουσιαστικών, στην οποία θέλω να συμπεριλάβω μια κτητική αντωνυμία, παραδείγματος χάριν:


Η Εταιρεία πρόσφατα παρουσίασε στο κοινό το σχέδιο καινοτόμων επενδύσεων στην τεχνολογία.

Το σχέδιο είναι της Εταιρείας και κάπως θέλω να το δείξω. Η απορία μου επομένως είναι η εξής: στα ελληνικά, πού θα βάλουμε το «της»;

Έχω δει διάφορες εκδοχές, π.χ. _το σχέδιό της καινοτόμων επενδύσεων_ (που μου φαίνεται σόλοικο αλλά δεν ξέρω γιατί και μπορεί να κάνω λάθος), _το σχέδιο καινοτόμων επενδύσεών της_ (που μου φαίνεται πιο σωστό αλλα δημιουργείται αμφισημία για το πού αναφέρεται η αντωνυμία) ή και καθόλου κτητική αντωνυμία (που δεν μου αρέσει γιατί αφήνω κάτι αμετάφραστο).

Πάσα ιδέα δεκτή :)


----------



## rogne (Jul 14, 2017)

Palavra said:


> ..._το σχέδιο καινοτόμων επενδύσεών της_ (που μου φαίνεται πιο σωστό αλλά δημιουργείται αμφισημία για το πού αναφέρεται η αντωνυμία)...



Εμένα αυτό μου φαίνεται ολόσωστο και χωρίς αμφισημία. Σίγουρα μπορεί να υπάρξει πρόβλημα σε άλλες περιπτώσεις, οπότε μια στάνταρ λύση είναι η χρήση πρόθεσης ώστε να "σπάσει" η σειρά των γενικών και να βρει το κτητικό τη θέση του, π.χ. (στο εδώ παράδειγμα) "το σχέδιό της για καινοτόμες επενδύσεις".


----------



## nickel (Jul 14, 2017)

Αυτές είναι οι τρεις λύσεις που έχουμε συνήθως (και ίσως και μια τέταρτη: «το ΧΧΧ της εταιρείας», δηλαδή προσθήκη ολόκληρου ουσιαστικού). Στην περίπτωση αυτή, μου αρέσει (περιέργως) η πρώτη λύση, δηλαδή δεν μου ακούγεται τόσο περίεργο εκεί ανάμεσα το κτητικό (ενώ συνήθως με ενοχλεί): «το σχέδιό της καινοτόμων επενδύσεων».

Μου αρέσει και η αλλαγή που προτείνει ο rogne.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 14, 2017)

Αμάν εσείς οι γενικομανείς με τη μία κτητική αντωνυμία... :) 

_Η Εταιρεία πρόσφατα παρουσίασε στο κοινό το σχέδιό της για καινοτόμες επενδύσεις στην τεχνολογία._

Και αν θέλουμε να είμαστε σαφείς ότι και το σχέδιο και οι καινοτόμες επενδύσεις θα είναι δικές της (και όχι γενικώς), τότε:

_Η Εταιρεία πρόσφατα παρουσίασε στο κοινό το σχέδιό της για τις καινοτόμες επενδύσεις της στην τεχνολογία._

Και αν θέλουμε να είμαστε ξεκάθαροι ότι επικεντρωνόμαστε στις καινοτόμες μόνο:

_Η Εταιρεία πρόσφατα παρουσίασε στο κοινό το σχέδιό της για τις καινοτόμες από τις επενδύσεις [της/σκέτο] στην τεχνολογία._

--------------

Α, τώρα είδα ότι το έγραψε καλύτερα και λακωνικότερα ο rogne. Σόρι, μειωμένο οπτικό πεδίο...


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 14, 2017)

Δυστυχώς μπορώ κι εγώ να αναφέρω ότι το πρόβλημα είναι υπαρκτό και με ταλαιπωρεί όταν πρέπει καλά και σώνει να συμπεριλάβουμε την κτητική αντωνυμία. Σε μια εταιρεία που συνεργάζομαι εφαρμόζουν την εξής λύση, που για μένα είναι η χειρότερη:

Η Εταιρεία πρόσφατα παρουσίασε στο κοινό *το δικό της σχέδιο* καινοτόμων επενδύσεων στην τεχνολογία.

Το βασικό μου επιχείρημα για να θεωρήσω αποτυχημένη αυτή την επιλογή είναι ότι δίνει έμφαση στο "δικό της", λες και είναι σε αντιδιαστολή με κάτι άλλο που δεν είναι δικό της.


----------



## nickel (Jul 14, 2017)

Alexandra said:


> Η Εταιρεία πρόσφατα παρουσίασε στο κοινό *το δικό της σχέδιο* καινοτόμων επενδύσεων στην τεχνολογία.
> 
> Το βασικό μου επιχείρημα για να θεωρήσω αποτυχημένη αυτή την επιλογή είναι ότι δίνει έμφαση στο "δικό της", λες και είναι σε αντιδιαστολή με κάτι άλλο που δεν είναι δικό της.



Ναι, αν δεν βιαζόμουνα, θα είχα αναφέρει κι αυτή τη λύση, για να την καυτηριάσω. :)


----------



## ssophia (Jul 15, 2017)

Και το παρακάτω (που ρέει ευκολότερα λόγω έλλειψης διπλού τόνου) το απορρίπτουμε επειδή...;

Η Εταιρεία πρόσφατα παρουσίασε στο κοινό το σχέδιο των καινοτόμων _της _επενδύσεων στην τεχνολογία.

Και οι άλλες εκδοχές είναι όλες καλές, φυσικά, εκτός από το 'δικό της' που είναι όντως ενοχλητικό!


----------



## pontios (Jul 15, 2017)

"Η Εταιρεία πρόσφατα παρουσίασε στο κοινό το σχέδιο των καινοτόμων _της _επενδύσεων στην τεχνολογία".

Δηλαδή οι επενδύσεις είναι καινοτόμες; From the wording/syntax of the sentence above, I'm getting that the plan has to do with "innovative investments in technology" - maybe I'm misinterpreting it? 
It would make more sense to me if the plan had to do with "investing/investment in innovative technologies".

Η Εταιρία πρόσφατα παρουσίασε στο κοινό το σχέδιο των επενδύσεων της σε καινοτόμες τεχνολογίες = The company presented .. its plan(s) for investment in innovative technology to the public/ its plan(s) to invest in innovative technologies to the public/its innovative technology investment plan to the public?


----------



## Earion (Jul 15, 2017)

Συμφωνώ με τον Πόντιο. Μου φαίνεται παράξενο να είναι καινοτόμες οι επενδύσεις. Μάλλον πρόκειται για «επενδύσεις στην καινοτομία».
Επί του θέματος, η εταιρεία πρόσφατα παρουσίασε στο κοινό το σχέδιο επενδύσεών της σε σε καινοτόμες τεχνολογίες.


----------



## ssophia (Jul 15, 2017)

Να σας υπενθυμίσω ότι η αρχική πρόταση ήταν: Η Εταιρεία πρόσφατα παρουσίασε στο κοινό το σχέδιο καινοτόμων επενδύσεων στην τεχνολογία.

Το 'καινοτόμων' στην πρόταση αυτή αναφέρεται συγκεκριμένα στις επενδύσεις. Μπορεί να μη μας αρέσει εννοιολογικά αλλά, αν το μεταφέρουμε, αλλάζουμε το νόημα χωρίς να ξέρουμε αν πράγματι εννοούν ότι είναι καινοτόμες οι επενδύσεις ή η τεχνολογία.


----------



## SBE (Jul 16, 2017)

Θεωρώ δεδομένο ότι καινοτόμα επένδυση είναι η επένδυση στην καινοτομία. Όχι ότι η επένδυση γίνεται με κάποιον καινοτόμο τρόπο, δηλαδή διαφέρει απο τη μέθοδο με την οποία γίνονται οι επενδύσεις.


----------



## pontios (Jul 16, 2017)

SBE said:


> Θεωρώ δεδομένο ότι καινοτόμα επένδυση είναι η επένδυση στην καινοτομία. Όχι ότι η επένδυση γίνεται με κάποιον καινοτόμο τρόπο, δηλαδή διαφέρει απο τη μέθοδο με την οποία γίνονται οι επενδύσεις.



Δηλαδή, μιλάμε για επενδύσεις σε τεχνολογικές καινοτομίες (εν προκειμένω) - το ισοδύναμου του investment(s) in technological innovations;

Στα αγγλικά το innovative investment θα αναφερόταν μόνο σε περιπτώσεις που η επένδυση θα διέφερε (από τις έως τώρα) - δηλαδή για μια καινούργια μέθοδο.


----------



## SBE (Jul 16, 2017)

Πέστο όπως θες. Εγώ διδάσκω μάθημα Innovation & Sustainability και δεν βλέπω να υπάρχει καμιά μεγάλη διαφορά στη χρήση. Innovation investment είναι όλα. Και το innovation όπως το αντιλαμβάνομαι εγώ και όπως το χρησιμοποιούν τα σταρταπ κλπ είναι πάντα στην τεχνολογία.


----------



## Themis (Jul 16, 2017)

Στο συγκεκριμένο ζήτημα συμφωνώ με τον Πόντιο και νομίζω ότι θα μας υποστήριζε σύσσωμος ο χρηματοπιστωτικός τομέας. Άλλο το innovation investment κι άλλο το innovative investment. Πόσο μάλλον σε μια εποχή όπου η κυρίαρχη έννοια του investment έχει ξεχειλώσει τόσο ώστε να συμπεριλαμβάνει κάθε είδους κερδοσκοπία και όπου η φοροαποφυγή απαιτεί διαρκή innovation στα εν λόγω (ο θεός να τα κάνει) investments.


----------



## Palavra (Jul 17, 2017)

Έχετε επικεντρωθεί σε λάθος σημείο της πρότασης - για το οποίο φυσικά φταίω εγώ, αλλά όπως συνήθως δεν μπορώ να παραθέσω το ακριβές παράδειγμα της πρότασης που μεταφράζω και της οποίας η απόδοση με ενδιαφέρει στα ελληνικά, γιατί μετά θα πρέπει να σας σκοτώσω  

(Ανοίγω μια παρένθεση για να σημειώσω ότι φυσικά μπορούν να είναι καινοτόμες οι επενδύσεις, φέρνω ως παράδειγμα το crowdfunding και κλείνω την παρένθεση).

Όπως έγραψε και η ssophia, εδώ δεν με απασχολεί αν μπορεί να αναδιατυπωθεί η επόμενη σύναψη (εν προκειμένω οι «καινοτόμες επενδύσεις»), ούτε πώς διατυπώνεται η πρόταση στα αγγλικά, αλλά πού μπαίνει η κτητική αντωνυμία, διότι η πρόταση που μεταφράζω δεν μπορεί να αναδιατυπωθεί.


----------



## pontios (Jul 17, 2017)

Palavra said:


> Έχετε επικεντρωθεί σε λάθος σημείο της πρότασης - για το οποίο φυσικά φταίω εγώ, αλλά όπως συνήθως δεν μπορώ να παραθέσω το ακριβές παράδειγμα της πρότασης που μεταφράζω και της οποίας η απόδοση με ενδιαφέρει στα ελληνικά, γιατί μετά θα πρέπει να σας σκοτώσω
> 
> (Ανοίγω μια παρένθεση για να σημειώσω ότι φυσικά μπορούν να είναι καινοτόμες οι επενδύσεις, φέρνω ως παράδειγμα το crowdfunding και κλείνω την παρένθεση).
> 
> Όπως έγραψε και η ssophia, εδώ δεν με απασχολεί αν μπορεί να αναδιατυπωθεί η επόμενη σύναψη (εν προκειμένω οι «καινοτόμες επενδύσεις»), ούτε πώς διατυπώνεται η πρόταση στα αγγλικά, αλλά πού μπαίνει η κτητική αντωνυμία, διότι η πρόταση που μεταφράζω δεν μπορεί να αναδιατυπωθεί.



I rendered it into English to try and make sense of it - you know me. Otherwise it's all Greek to me.
I have no problem with innovative investments/ innovative investment products - but it's the "in technology/ στη τεχνολογία" part that confused me/threw me a little.

If we were talking about ecology instead of technology, I wouldn't have second guessed this - it's just that "innovative" and "technology" are concomitant words, usually go hand in glove.

Innovative investments in technology = innovative investment products targeting technology - why not?
Now back to you - it's all yours (always was). ;)


----------



## Palavra (Jul 17, 2017)

As I said, the example is imaginary and I don't want it rephrased. It's my fault that the conversation went that way, I should have cleared that up in the first post.

What baffles me here is the place of the possessive pronoun in Greek, i.e. what happens when you have a colligation of adjective + noun determining a noun that precedes it.


----------



## Marinos (Jul 17, 2017)

Το σχέδιό της για καινοτόμες επενδύσεις. Η μόνη εναλλακτική είναι "το σχέδιό της καινοτόμων επενδύσεων" που όντως δεν ακούγεται πολύ ωραίο. (Οτιδήποτε άλλο μπερδεύει τα πράγματα: για παράδειγμα, η εταιρεία μπορεί να είναι εταιρεία συμβούλων οπότε να μην κάνει αυτή τις επενδύσεις, απλώς να τις προτείνει.)


----------



## AoratiMelani (Jul 17, 2017)

Αυτό που είπε ο Μαρίνος.


----------



## daeman (Jul 17, 2017)

AoratiMelani said:


> Αυτό που είπε ο Μαρίνος.



Και ο rogne στο #2. Συναινώ, συνένας.


----------



## Marinos (Jul 17, 2017)

daeman said:


> Και ο rogne στο #2. Συναινώ, συνένας.



Και ο Νίκελ, και ο Δόκτωρ... Ο Μαρίνος απλώς έριξε το συνένα του.


----------



## daeman (Jul 17, 2017)

Marinos said:


> Και ο Νίκελ, και ο Δόκτωρ... Ο Μαρίνος απλώς έριξε το συνένα του.



rogne + nickel + drsiebenmal + Marinos + AoratiMelani => O daeman συμπεντεί.  Είμαστε πεντέξι, γεμίζουμε ταξί.


----------



## Palavra (Jul 17, 2017)

Ευχαριστώ σας όλους!


----------



## Palavra (Jul 17, 2017)

Επανέρχομαι, με καλύτερο παράδειγμα:

Τα δεδομένα μου προσωπικού χαρακτήρα
Τα δεδομένα προσωπικού χαρακτήρα μου

Με ενδιαφέρει εδώ και πάλι η θέση της προσωπικής αντωνυμίας *και όχι η αναδιατύπωση.* Όποιος έρχεται να γράψει «τα δεδομένα προσωπικού χαρακτήρα που με αφορούν», να μην το γράψει, το σκέφτηκα ήδη :twit:


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 17, 2017)

_Τα εμά δεδομένα προσωπικού χαρακτήρα_. Ε, μα, πχια! (Αστεία, αστεία, στον πληθυντικό τα ημέτερα και τα υμέτερα διάγουν δεύτερη ενότητα, εμπρός λοιπόν για νέες καθαρευουσιανιές, με εμά, με σα και γενικώς, με μάσα τα....) 

Δεν ρωτάς, επιβεβαίωση ή κορόνα-γράμματα στις δυο βλακείες ζητάς... :)


----------



## rogne (Jul 17, 2017)

"Τα προσωπικού χαρακτήρα δεδομένα μου", aka "τα προσωπικά μου δεδομένα". Άλλο τίποτα δεν βλέπω...


----------



## nickel (Jul 17, 2017)

Νομίζω ότι λέγονται τα παρακάτω:

Τα δεδομένα μου προσωπικού χαρακτήρα
Τα δεδομένα σας προσωπικού χαρακτήρα
Τα δεδομένα τους προσωπικού χαρακτήρα

αλλά δύσκολα θα πούμε:

Τα δεδομένα του προσωπικού χαρακτήρα

Λίγη καθαρεύουσα πάντα μπορεί να λύσει τα χέρια («τα προσωπικού χαρακτήρα δεδομένα μου»). 

Στο «τα δεδομένα προσωπικού χαρακτήρα μου» θα έριχνα ολόκληρο μπουκάλι μελάνι...


----------



## Marinos (Jul 17, 2017)

drsiebenmal said:


> (Αστεία, αστεία, στον πληθυντικό τα ημέτερα και τα υμέτερα διάγουν δεύτερη ενότητα, εμπρός λοιπόν για νέες καθαρευουσιανιές, με εμά, με σα και γενικώς, με μάσα τα....)



Αυτή η δεύτερη ενότητα θα είναι η νεότητα ενός κεφαλαίου φαντάζομαι :)


----------



## ssophia (Jul 18, 2017)

Καλό αυτό το παράδειγμα, Palavra! Όπως προτείνεται παραπάνω, οι καλύτερες εκδοχές είναι: «τα προσωπικού χαρακτήρα δεδομένα μου» και κατά δεύτερο λόγο «τα δεδομένα μου προσωπικού χαρακτήρα». Η δημοτική είναι γενικά πιο περιφραστική, π.χ. «τα δεδομένα μου που είναι προσωπικού χαρακτήρα». Οπότε, αντί να αυτοπεριοριζόμαστε σε αμιγείς γλωσσικές εκφάνσεις, καλό θα είναι να χρησιμοποιούμε ό,τι αποδίδει καλύτερα την έννοια (με λιγότερες πιθανότητες παρερμηνείας) και είναι συγχρόνως κατανοητό (χωρίς να ξενίζει) από τον τεράστιο γλωσσικό μας πλούτο.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Jul 18, 2017)

rogne said:


> "Τα προσωπικού χαρακτήρα δεδομένα μου"


Συν ένα από μένα. 
Κι αν δεν θέλεις με τίποτα να αλλάξεις τη σειρά των λέξεων, τότε


ssophia said:


> «τα δεδομένα μου προσωπικού χαρακτήρα»


 αν και το βρίσκω ελαφρώς αφύσικο.


----------



## Palavra (Jul 18, 2017)

Για δυνατούς λύτες ήταν αυτό :)

Ο λόγος που έγραψα παραπάνω ότι δεν ψάχνω αναδιατύπωση είναι ότι τα «δεδομένα προσωπικού χαρακτήρα» είναι νομικός όρος. Είναι βεβαίως συνώνυμος με τα «προσωπικά δεδομένα», που προφανώς κέρδισαν έδαφος λόγω της δυσκολίας που δημιουργεί ο πρώτος όρος στη χρήση, παρ' όλ' αυτά δεν αναδιατυπώνεται και δεν μπορώ να αλλάξω τη σειρά των λέξεων.


----------



## nickel (Jul 18, 2017)

Palavra said:


> δεν αναδιατυπώνεται και δεν μπορώ να αλλάξω τη σειρά των λέξεων.



Πάντως, στον Νόμο 3305 του 2005, άρθρο 24 παρ. 4, διαβάζω:

4. Μέλος της Αρχής ή υπάλληλος της Γραμματείας της, ο οποίος, κατά παράβαση του παρόντος νόμου, γνωστοποιεί με οποιονδήποτε τρόπο *απόρρητα ή προσωπικού χαρακτήρα δεδομένα*, προσιτά σε αυτόν λόγω της υπηρεσίας του, ή αφήνει άλλον να λάβει γνώση αυτών, τιμωρείται με φυλάκιση τουλάχιστον δύο (2) ετών και χρηματική ποινή από 6.000,00 ευρώ έως 30.000,00 ευρώ.

Υποθέτω ότι η εναλλακτική διατύπωση θα ήταν το φλύαρο: *απόρρητα δεδομένα ή δεδομένα προσωπικού χαρακτήρα*.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 18, 2017)

Palavra said:


> Για δυνατούς λύτες ήταν αυτό :)


Και τι κέρδισα με τα εμά/ημέτερα; :)


----------



## Palavra (Jul 18, 2017)

nickel said:


> Πάντως, στον Νόμο 3305 του 2005, άρθρο 24 παρ. 4, διαβάζω:


Εδώ φαίνεται ότι η αναδιατύπωση έχει γίνει για να αποφευχθεί η επανάληψη, ωστόσο ο νόμος αυτός δεν αφορά τα δεδομένα προσωπικού χαρακτήρα ενώ ο ο 2471/97 που παρέθεσα παραπάνω ναι. Να σημειώσω ότι ακόμα κι αυτός περιέχει και τον όρο «προσωπικά δεδομένα», το έγραψα παραπάνω εξάλλου.

Όπως έγραψα επίσης, το πρόβλημά μου είναι αντίστοιχες διατυπώσεις τις οποίες δεν μπορώ να πειράξω.

Ντοκ, θα σου έλεγα προφιτερόλ αλλά μετά θα 'ρθει ο Ζάζουλας να παραπονιέται :)


----------

